# Hello from Sacramento!



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ryball. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Welcome... I'm not too far away from you, I'm in the East Bay. If you start going to the shoots around the area, look up my sons, Michael, Nick and I, we're at most of the shoots.

You'll find lots of good info here... and you'll get hooked...


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!!!!!


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mtbndan (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome! I'm also not too far away, live on Travis AFB. Was just in Discovery Park last week shooting my recurve. This is a great forum to be part of.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## 70ls7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome, seems like you have a lot neighbors around here, I'm one too, I live in Quincy. Been to Bass Pro in Manteca, or Cabelas at Boomtown?


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

*Welcome...*

Close by in Redding Ca...:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

Also close. North of Roseville.


----------

